# Cambridge Autogleam: Pagani Zonda S Roadster Correction Detail write up and video



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hello. My name is Nathan Willits and I run Cambridge Autogleam. Since I was last a supporter on Detailing World I've got married and moved to Leigh-on-sea (nr Southend) in Essex.

I still work on a mobile basis and regularly work around Cambridgeshire, Buckinghamshire, Kent, Surrey, East Sussex etc and on a rare occasion I get a nice local job actually in Essex :driver:

I also have use of indoor premises in Cambridge and Tring and I'm looking for a suitable space in Leigh on Sea so if you don't have your own garage you can drop you car at one of these locations.

You can keep up with my work on various social media sites. A follow or a like would be appreciated. There are also over 300 cars in my online portfolio now so have a browse and see what I've been up too in the years since I was last on Detailing World.

Website:  Latest Video:  Previous Writeup: 

  
and now on instgram.​*
Hello. I've been looking forward to uploading this thread. Be interested to see if it gets as much love as my Enzo detail a few months ago which got over 10000 views. People seem to love Ferrari's but I think this one could match it 

Change to 1080p for the best viewing. Either click this link (



) or watch embedded in the window below.






So a couple of months ago now I was asked to improve this Pagani Zonda S Roadster. Then it got cancelled as the customer locked himself out of the car and almost had to resort to breaking a window to get back in :wall: Turns out if the battery goes flat and the external trickle charge point is broken then these cars are a right PITA to get into as the doors need to open before you can open the engine cover but for the doors to open, the windows need to drop about 2" when you pull the handle and with no battery... they don't drop.

A couple of weeks later it was all back on though and as we stood in the garage looking at this fine yellow beast the customer joked "It would be funny if the battery was flat again" :doublesho

Seconds later we realised it wasn't actually all that funny and not only was the battery flat but the make shift cable he had made to touch the battery terminal and give the car some juice... Yes.. it was inside the car. :lol::lol::wall::wall:

Many hours later after a trip to buy more industrial cable and several attempts poking that cable virtually blindly into the engine bay in the hope it would touch the battery terminal, we had everything powered up and we were in.

To avoid this happening again I fitted a Ctek charger connection to the battery, extended the cable, and routed the plug to somewhere that was hidden but easy to access should the car die again with everything closed. :speechles

Anyway.. on with the detail.

Tyres were cleaned with Autoglym acid free wheel cleaner and Wheels with Autofinesse Iron Out and then brushed inside and out

A strong APC mix was then used for the pre wash which was applied and left for a few minutes before being pressure rinsed with the main aim to remove all the dirt from the car, not just rinse the foam off.


























In the video you will see that we had the front and rear clams open next to de grease and clean suspension and engine components.

Next was the shampoo, Auto Finesse Lather.


























The car was then dried and clayed although the claying didn't show up any dirt, but best to be safe as if you don't clay the car and realise there are bonded contaminates later during polishing it can be a pain to then get the car wet again.

Most of the defects on the paint were light swirls (although with the hard paint this still required a lot of polishing) and sanding micro-marring, neither of which photographed well so I just have this before and after of the carbon roof.


















This was achieved with a 2 stage polishing process, first with Megs cutting compound on a Megs MF pad and then with Menz 106FA on a red Lake Country pad both with the Flex 3401VRG machine.


































With the loss of working time early on the first day I then didn't take many photos but there is more video footage of all the polishing and lots of lovely little intricate details on this car.

The paint and carbon was then given a coat of Wolfs Bodyguard... a product which despite my initial complaints about how it worked is now one of my favourites for its looks and durability.

Wheels where hand polished and then protected with Gtechniq C1
Tyres with CarPro PERL
Glass with RainX
Leather with Gtechniq L1
Fabric part of the removable roof with Gtechniq I1
Metal parts withGtechniq C1
Black plastics and rubbers with Gtechniq T1

I think thats everything... now for lots of pictures. Really impressed with both the build and the finish on this low production car.










































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.

Nathan


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning superb work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Utterly stunning. Thanks for taking the time to share! I watched the video earlier on today on Social Media and I'm just mesmerized by these cars. The pinnacle of craftsmanship and well worthy of your treatment!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work on an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Unreal mate, lovely job on a lovely motor:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Drooling like mad. Great work lads.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW unreal!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Not very often you get to see one let alone detail one. 

Very impressive car. The engine pics are pure porn!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Truly stunning workmanship on a stunning machine.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

jedi-knight83 said:


> The paint and carbon was then given a coat of Wolfs Bodyguard... a product which despite my initial complaints about how it worked is now one of my favourites for its looks and durability.
> 
> Nathan


What change your mind about product? How much you use it and what was inside curing time?

Very nice gloss achieved:thumb:


----------



## br- (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumb: Awesome


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Fantastic work, loved the video. Good music choice too. Kinda suited the car, if that makes sense haha.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

sm81 said:


> What change your mind about product? How much you use it and what was inside curing time?
> 
> Very nice gloss achieved:thumb:


I changed the way I applied it. Rather than the dribble top and applying by hand I now use a spritz head and apply at speed 1-2 on a DA. I find this works it into the paint better, gives a thinned=r more even coat and as a result it buffs off easier.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Fantastic work, loved the video. Good music choice too. Kinda suited the car, if that makes sense haha.


Thank you.. after sitting listening to it for several hours as i edited the movie I got a bit sick of it tbh but for 1 or 2 listens its ok


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

You must have been looking at the clock every half hour during that one, another dime a dozen car.....

In all seriousness awesome work, I've seen how intricate these are from the production line, I can appreciate the time it would've taken to sort out every little detail. Top work


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ocdetailer said:


> You must have been looking at the clock every half hour during that one, another dime a dozen car.....
> 
> In all seriousness awesome work, I've seen how intricate these are from the production line, I can appreciate the time it would've taken to sort out every little detail. Top work


Thanks

I booked 3 days for it to be on the safe side and I'm glad I did considering the delay at the beginning and also as you say how intricate they are. Little things like removing the leather straps and conditioning them and trimming fraying fibres for instance and cleaning the luggage boxes and tool tray (all carbon) all take time.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I changed the way I applied it. Rather than the dribble top and applying by hand I now use a spritz head and apply at speed 1-2 on a DA. I find this works it into the paint better, gives a thinned=r more even coat and as a result it buffs off easier.


How much was consumption and which pad you used?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a great detail and I don't want to take anything away from it, but one of my pet hates is tyre dressing on the tread!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

A difficult vehicle to detail but so rewarding the rear clam is just monstrous when you open it up..

Stunning in the original launch colour :thumb: believe just one of 40 units made..

The performance is beyond an the noise is just to die for.. Have had the good fortune to be around at the start of its incarnation drove the ordinal test car back 2000... Horacio has OCD himself..

Nice to see one on here as they are a very rare car in the UK. 

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning car in a fantastic colour, well done on the patience in dealing with the battery and a stunning job mate :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic motor and work carried out, brilliant video and write up. Nice collection of cars.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking results there chap..good stuff:thumb:

I did a Titanium Grey one a month or so ago & your not wrong about lacquer hardness!:doublesho.....fantastically thoughtout and engineered though

Happy polishing

Chris:wave:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

sm81 said:


> How much was consumption and which pad you used?


Not a lot. Maybe 1/5 of the bottle or less. I do 3-4 spritz's for the first time i use the pad and then 1-2 for each following panel. I used a 3m blue finishing pad.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> This is a great detail and I don't want to take anything away from it, but one of my pet hates is tyre dressing on the tread!


Sorry. will aim to do better on the next one


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

Utterly amazing car


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a special car. Nice work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A very special car. Great finish on such a rewarding colour.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Currently completely overhauling my website and will be using bigger images as the days of 800x600 being the web standard are long gone.

But will people still want to view smaller images here or is 1024 ok? I'm guessing everyone has massive monitors or views on iPad now anyway which will scale the image anyway.

Just helps as i can make one image for use on my site and forums.

Anyway.. its another excuse for a pic of this amazing car as well 

1024 image


----------

